# A green poop and a normal poop, should I be worried?



## HedgieCKC (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me or at least steer me in a direction towards a proper course of action. I have a male hedgehog who just turned a year old on September 9th. There have been two different poops, both on or around his wheel, every morning for the past 3 mornings. One is normal (dark brown, solid, but not hard) and one is slightly softer and has a greenish-gray color. He is eating, drinking, and wheeling normally. His cage is externally heated by a CHI lamp and the temperature is between 71-73 degrees. He is on a lighting schedule and gets 12 hours of light. The first time it happened I wasn't that worried because I also noticed the normal poop, but since it has been several nights now I'm starting to get a little anxious. Any thoughts or recommendations will be greatly appreciated! He takes up a huge part of my heart and I want to make sure I do everything right by him. Thank you!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

doesn't sound like much to worry about. solid poop, active hedgie, and eating right...


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

what I would do is, Put something down in his favirote place to "go" that would make his poo visible, you can work from there. Hope I helped


----------



## HedgieCKC (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for the input! Everything seems okay now, a few days later his poop was totally back to normal  Thank you again, I know we hedgie owners worry about everything! haha


----------

